# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Red Sea Prizm Deluxe Protein Skimmer

## dnsfpl

will it be effective if i skim 12 hours, once every week?
i have problem placing it permanently  :Sad:

----------


## fighting fish

if u skim 12 hours everyday still ok...but if u wan to turn it on once a week i rather u just chuck tat aside. imo prizm is not a very gd skimmer, super noisy and moderate skim mate produce

----------


## fighting fish

btw what is that hanging at the back of your tank? HOB refugium? care to share where you got it from? thanks

----------


## Cacatuoides

I would invest in an over-powering skimmer and not use the HOB filter.
the live rocks are good enough for bacteria colonisation.

my 2 cents

----------


## craftsman

Bro, sorry for side tracking here. Noticed that you have laminated flooring. Be really careful with your tank in such an environment especially since you seem to be considering adhoc movement of your skimmer/tank equipment regularly. My laminated popped and became so unsightly that I decided to rehack the floor and lay tiles instead.

----------


## Leonisation

don't think it's enough to skim 12 hrs every week. you need to skim everyday to remove the doc. prizm is not a good hang-on skimmer imho.

----------

